# Compak E10



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thought I would give the grinder a good clean.

Hit a problem straight away!

Does anybody know what tool I need to remove these fixings









Am I right in guessing undo all 3 and the top burr carrier just lifts out?

Sorry if these questions are simple but so am I when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Torx T20.

Found the instructions!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Torx T20.
> 
> Found the instructions!!!


Buy a small kit of bits (1/4" drive) also buy a 1/4 drive screwdriver handle you will then be set up for any commonly used bits. Sets come with Torx and hex = Allen bits, some with the security ones as well:good:


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The screws just lift the top off but you'll need to do that to remove the restrictor pin thing (technical term). You need to pop it back on to unwind it to get the burr carrier off. Hope that makes sense! It's really straighforward


----------

